# Barudan



## nyfireman (Aug 15, 2012)

Tried to contact sales at Barudan about buying a machine.

Submitted and on-line request for information, they ask how you would like to be contacted so I marked phone.

Figured I get at least an automated email acknowledging my request but nothing.

Called twice today an nobody even picked up the phone, left a message on the second call and asked for a return call. Nothing!

Makes me nervous when I can't even get someone to return my when I'm trying to spend $20k. 
What's going to happen when I have the machine and I need support?


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Facebook, smart phones, working from home, home life balance these are the important things in life..........work is something that allows you to do these things but it (work) is secondary......

It is a Changed world.


----------



## aslmam (May 1, 2009)

Sorry about your negative experience with Barudan. Their machines are the best and service is second to none. I deal with the people in Ohio. Tech support gets back to me same day and those guys can talk me through any problems and I'm just a dob. Try again or call a distributor in another area.


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a Barudan machine and for the last 10 years nobody ever answers the phone. So expect to leave a message. I know that tech support and parts returns the call but even that is fustrating. Axiom America , I think is still a distributor of that machine and they also can handle financing. As far as repairs are concerned, and they are few and far between, can be handled by any # of techs that once were employed by Barudan before they downsized and made the techs independent contractors.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

"service is second to none"

I am sorry, their service is not second to none if they don't answer the phone. Melco does not answer the phone 24 hours a day, but they have always answered the phone for me during business hours. If your machine is down, you won't be happy when you are sitting there waiting for a call back.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

My Barudan rep is awesome!! I have never had ANY problems getting a hold of him and when I purchased a used Hoopmaster from one of his other clients, he delivered it to my house. I have been nothing but pleased with their sales and tech support. A tech even stayed after hours on the phone with me one evening when I had to reset my hook timing. Not sure what part of the country you live in, but PM me and I will give you my rep's contact info.


----------



## ff958 (Dec 10, 2009)

From the experience I have had with them I will not purchase anything from them. I bought an older used machine about a year ago. The place I bought it from gave me the number of their service tech that he used to use for yearly tune ups and repairs. When I called him he told me he was "not qualified to work on my machine". My machine is 15 years old, the tech has been with them for 26 years? So I called the place in Ohio and was told that since I was not a customer they really couldn't help me, but if I was to buy 100.00 in parts then I would be a customer and they could help me. After I told them if I knew what was wrong with it I might have to spend the money on parts. The real PITA about the whole thing is all I wanted was someone to do a tune up and check the thing out to be sure it was timed right since it was my first machine. I still have not found one of their techs that would even look at the thing. Lucky for me it is now running good.


----------



## califembroider (Jul 27, 2012)

Try giving others a call see if you get the same response. 

Happy Embroidery Melco SWF and Tajima.


----------



## TSwindall (Mar 15, 2012)

nyfireman said:


> Tried to contact sales at Barudan about buying a machine.
> 
> Submitted and on-line request for information, they ask how you would like to be contacted so I marked phone.
> 
> ...


Send an email asking that very question and I promise you will vet a response pretty quick.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Call Hirsch International and they will answer the phone and set you up with a Tajima.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

If you call a Barudan rep in another region, they will tell you that they cannot sell to you. 

Unfortunately sales and service have gone downhill in the past several years.

I owned a Barudan for many years and now I will think twice before buying another one. I am seriously looking at Toyota or Tajima for my new machine.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

My understanding is that Barudan sells through independent distributors. So, the service you receive is going to depend greatly on the area of the country you are in - basically they are only going to be as good as the distributor.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I have called Barudan once and got a callback in a couple hrs. Normally I call my tech if I have a question. He answers every time.

I love my Barudans and will always pay more to own them.


----------

